# Help Deciding



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Trying out WOC for a couple games they just didn't feel ME. So I was wondering what is the most competitive army and the army that can do calvary the best?


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

competitive army and the army that can do calvary the best? not really poss anymore

in this ed its all about the mass, calvary are no longer that good at all 

but if you want to go an all knight froce (or mostly cav) then its *Bretonnia* all the way


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

sybarite said:


> competitive army and the army that can do calvary the best? not really poss anymore
> 
> in this ed its all about the mass, calvary are no longer that good at all
> 
> but if you want to go an all knight froce (or mostly cav) then its *Bretonnia* all the way


Sorry if this cause misunderstanding but I kind of meant two separate army's. As in a competitive army or a calvary army.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

search116 said:


> Sorry if this cause misunderstanding but I kind of meant two separate army's. As in a competitive army or a calvary army.


well calvary army is still Bretonnia as for competitive army its more how cheesey you want to be, you can go HE or DE who are a bit op atm but empire or VC are also good choices


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Rep for u :victory: ( insert Legend of Zelda sound here)


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

VC are a competitive army? Not in my neighbourhood...

Empire are very solid (take a steam tank and cheap casters) and Skaven and High Elves are pretty good too.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

VC definately are not competitive anymore...

You could try Lizardmen; awesome magic, solid troops.
Empire; little bit of everything.
High Else; nasty, nasty elvessess
Dwarfs; solid close combat army (no cavalry)


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

what soory i took them to a tournament near me and trounced every1 and that was featuring lots of high elf teclis lists they are not what they where in 7th but they are still very competitive


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Cheese meister said:


> what soory i took them to a tournament near me and trounced every1 and that was featuring lots of high elf teclis lists they are not what they where in 7th but they are still very competitive


Just because a few people had Teclis, and didn't do well, and you had VC and did well with them, doesn't mean that they're competitive. The Teclis players could very well have just been stupid, or had bad rolls.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> Just because a few people had Teclis, and didn't do well, and you had VC and did well with them, doesn't mean that they're competitive. The Teclis players could very well have just been stupid, or had bad rolls.


 Or they could have just been outclassed by a superior player. Ever stop to think...oh never mind, I guess I just answered my own question.

Actually, I'd look at the FAQs. The armies with the stupidest nerfing rulings are probably the strongest. But choose an army that appeals to you. When painting becomes a chore it's time to rethink your army choice. Of course if you're in the "I can't paint so I'm gonna play with bare metal/plastic (or maybe a shot of spray primer)" crowd, ignore that bit of advice.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

In my opinion HE and DE are the strongest armies at the moment.


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

HE definitely, DE are still incredibly strong but I personally believe HE has them beat by just a slight edge. 

However, you can't forget Skaven. Their book is incredible and their units are just great over all. They have great core since they're cheap and still good, great specials, great rares, great everything. The thing I love about Skaven (aside from cheap Lvl 4 Grey Seers and the Dreaded 13th) is that because of the points costs and the huge selection of remarkable choices, the army lists are borderline endless. You can make clan specific lists that are very solid, or mix and match and still be really hard to deal with. Not to mention since they have a chance at blowing up every time they use a warp item, it gives the army some Russian Roulette flavor! They're basically OP O&G without the retarded Animosity, and a lot more fur.

My personal top picks would be HE, Skaven and WoC (just cause they look so freaking good!). After that I'd probably go DE, LM (Slanns = broken), and Dorfs. Again, personal opinions here, but those are how I put the armies. The rest I don't really care about as I have no desire to ever play them, except for TK if their new book isn't balls since I love TK too.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Both are similarly powerful, but High Elves have more of an edge due to several power-choices, rather than powerful synergy, though both have each of these to some degree.


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

Dont play an army based soley on how competetive they are. Make a list of every little thing you can think of that appeals to you and then go through every army and find the one that fits with you. I've played TK for years and they are still fun. 
eg ive like my TK because
1. Im an absolute sucker for anything egyptian. One of my favourite things to study
2. Love anything undead
3. Wanted a fear causing army
4. Tactically flexible due to magic and variety of troops
5. Unpopular. I love playing unpopular armies seeing as it makes me feel unique (heres hoping TK dont become blissfully popular upon new book). Also at tourneys or clubs no one expects them. Everyone will just gear up to beat the popular armies.

If all else fails find a quiz that might help you find what appeals to you.
http://quizfarm.com/quizzes/Warhamm...y-would-you-wield-best-not-obvius-all-armies/
This quiz helped out one of my friends decide his army (O&G) and he is still enjoying them. I've taken it before and found TK was my style, reminding me why i still love playing them


----------

